# Cottage Cheese?



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

My roommates gave me some cottage cheese that they don't want, and suggested that Beck might like it. I've heard mixed things about cottage cheese. I've read that hedgies are mildly lactose intolerant, but that they can tolerate small amounts of cottage cheese. He's had a few curds in the past, and no apparent adverse reactions, so I don't think he has any serious allergies to dairy, but is even a small amount harmful? When I've given him small amounts before, I've rinsed it off, so that the milky goo is gone and it's just the curds, and I've read some accounts that it's a good low-fat, high protein treat if given only occasionally.

Any thoughts?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I've given Sylvie cottage cheese which she likes. I only give a small amount (about 3 - 5 curds) as a treat though. If you do - as always watch the poo for any change.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I read that hedghogs like Cottage Cheese but my lad hates it


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My boy LOVES cottage cheese. Like silvercat, I only gave about 3-5 curds. And that was also only once in the week. Once he seemed to handle it ok, I gave him some again the following week. But that was it and he hasn't had any since. 

It's safe to feed in moderation as a rare treat.


----------

